# Angry Birds: GOY?



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

http://ca.kotaku.com/5751876/the-argument-for-angry-birds-as-the-game-of-the-year?skyline=true&s=i




			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> Everyone is playing Angry Birds, but was it Game of the Year? While many video game pundits have given that accolade to Mass Effect 2 or Red Dead Redemption, one awards show has Angry Birds nominated. A voter defends:
> 
> "I think it's one of the best games of the year, hands down," David Jaffe tells Kotaku. He's an unexpected defender. Jaffe is best known in gaming circles for having created the original blockbuster God of War game, a violent PlayStation 2 epic, the kind of game that seems distant from the likes of the simple, cute Angry Birds, the kind of game grandmas and kids don't play at supermarket checkout lines. (His next is Twisted Metal, a car combat sequel slated for the PlayStation 3 this year.)
> 
> ...



I know this is a tad bit lat, but... thoughts?


----------



## rafren (Apr 15, 2011)

Angry Birds was good, but not THAT good. 

I personally didn't like it. But that's me. Not really into "casual" games.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

I think it's kinky. It gave me lots of fun.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm a bit busy with sudoku to care about anything else, right now.

seriously, if that game had half of an advertising team, and the ability to reach it's actual fanbase (ex: grandparents and full-time moms) it would wipe the floor with any and all contenders.

i will never stop linking you.






oh, and @ angry birds.

i only heard about it like a month ago, on another forum.
i'm living in a cave quite literally (as i'm the goddamn batman), but i'd like to think i'd hear about a cultural/gaming phenomenon.. y'know?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2011)

It certainly reaches out to everyone. I'll go out and run some errands and see some kids playing it on their parent's phone. I'd say it was definitely a candidate. But I would have to give GOTY to one of the bigger titles like Read Dead or Mass Effect 2, as I've found more joy in playing those than I have Angry Birds.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

i just realized this is how that quote/stance is countered:

is game of the year a popularity contest, or something else?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

I played it and i didn't think it was that good

but its no way near good enough for game of the year


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 21, 2011)

Portal 2 deserves game of the year


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Portal 2 can't win game of the year yet.  It isn't the awards show for 2011, but what was out in 2010!

As for angry birds, why not allow it at least to be nominated?  I haven't played it personally so can't say much of it, but it has reached a large audience and gained a following.  Does it have the top of the line graphics, no it isn't even really 3d, but a game isn't just about that.  A game is about how it plays, how it motivates you to keep playing and leaves you wanting more.  From the sound of praise the game gets, it does that.  As for it being on ipad and smartphones, well you can't judge a book by its cover nor a game by its system (assuming said system isn't horribly flawed to begin with, see virtual boy.)


----------



## SamXX (May 18, 2011)

Angry Birds is awful.


----------



## «Jack» (May 18, 2011)

Popularity ≠ Quality

That is all.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 21, 2011)

I tried Angry Birds and I wasn't able to get into it, but I'm not much for puzzle games. :Y
I could see how it could be fun if you were, but I don't think it's quite worth the massive amount of hype that it gets.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 21, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Popularity ≠ Quality
> 
> That is all.


 
Of course not, but it really was quality.  I mean have you played it?  There aesthetics were good, physics worked well, and gave a good easy to drop and pick up game, perfect for the system it was on.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 21, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Of course not, but it really was quality.  I mean have you played it?  There aesthetics were good, physics worked well, and gave a good easy to drop and pick up game, perfect for the system it was on.


 ...isn't it just a flash game?

and, an arcade puzzle game, at that?

that's what the genre is supposed to do.  ever new tetris iteration isn't getting props for new modes, multiplayer, etc.  the only difference is tetris has been around the block.

hell, there are plenty of action puzzle games that get released often, and they get overlooked because they aren't released via iphone.

if this is the way the gaming industry is actually going.. god have mercy on us all.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> ...isn't it just a flash game?
> 
> and, an arcade puzzle game, at that?
> 
> ...


 http://chrome.angrybirds.com/

really play it, it is fun


----------



## Mino (May 24, 2011)

To say that Angry Birds is a Gentile is slanderous.  I'm appalled.


----------



## Niya (May 25, 2011)

Sporge is always so happy :3

/I think Angry Birds is an alright game. It's addicting at first, imo, but then it starts to get old. Like many ipod games I have now.


----------



## Zanee (May 27, 2011)

I think Angry Birds was good. I think it does deserve GOTY because its everywhere you look in the app store.


----------

